# Spezialisierung bei Waffenschmieden



## vanHaven (5. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin ,

kurze Frage:


ich bin lvl 52 Warrior und habe Bergbau/Schmiedek.  -  Habe mich damaligst auf Waffenschmiedekunst spez. und haben mittlerweile einen Schmiedeskill von 344 erlangt. Kann aber bei meinem Meister in IF die Sachen ab Skill 330 nicht mehr lernen, da ich mich nirgends auf einer der ff. Spezialisierungen spezialisiert habe:

Schwertschmiedemeister
Axtschmiedemeister
Hammerschmiedemeister


.. da der Gute Mann Herr Meister, mich nirgends hingeschickt hat und es auch momentan nicht vorhat, damit ich weiss wo ich dies Lernen kann, frage ich nun hier.

Kann es vllt. auch sein das mein Spieler LVL zu niedrig ist, und man diese Spezialiserungen erst ab lvl 60 or so lernen kann?

Über ne Antwort würd ich mich freuen, habe in den Boards leider nix hilfreiches gefunden, bevor hier gleich wieder einer flamed und wir schmiede sind eh die geilsten! ^^

Danke und Gruß,


----------



## vanHaven (6. Mai 2007)

vanHaven schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> kurze Frage:
> ich bin lvl 52 Warrior und habe Bergbau/Schmiedek.  -  Habe mich damaligst auf Waffenschmiedekunst spez. und haben mittlerweile einen Schmiedeskill von 344 erlangt. Kann aber bei meinem Meister in IF die Sachen ab Skill 330 nicht mehr lernen, da ich mich nirgends auf einer der ff. Spezialisierungen spezialisiert habe:
> ...




*Hat denn keiner eine Antwort? Ich steh' hier echt auf dem Schlauch!*


----------



## felswand (7. Mai 2007)

vanHaven schrieb:


> *Hat denn keiner eine Antwort? Ich steh' hier echt auf dem Schlauch!*



mit lvl 58 nach winterspring quest annehmen .baron in strath legen und lernen gehn ^^


----------



## GrayHunter (7. Mai 2007)

felswand schrieb:


> mit lvl 58 nach winterspring quest annehmen .baron in strath legen und lernen gehn ^^


je nachdem für welche spezialisierung du  dich entscheidest brauchst aber auch keine Quest machen einfach nach Winterquell und dir da eine Waffenspezi aussuchen die dir gefällt


----------



## vanHaven (7. Mai 2007)

Ahja Super, bei lvl 58 war denn der Haken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank euch beiden!


----------



## Hasir (7. Mai 2007)

Aber du kannst auch alle Quests annehmen dann bekommst du 3Pläne ist vielleicht ganz nützlich ;-)


----------



## schmiggy (10. Mai 2007)

vanHaven schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> kurze Frage:
> ich bin lvl 52 Warrior und habe Bergbau/Schmiedek.  -  Habe mich damaligst auf Waffenschmiedekunst spez. und haben mittlerweile einen Schmiedeskill von 344 erlangt. Kann aber bei meinem Meister in IF die Sachen ab Skill 330 nicht mehr lernen, da ich mich nirgends auf einer der ff. Spezialisierungen spezialisiert habe:
> ...



Mal ne dumme Frage. Ich bin 53, kann aber Schmiedeskill nicht >300 ausbauen. Wo geht das? Dachte man muss 55 sein... 

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Thorward (10. Mai 2007)

je nachdem für welche spezialisierung du dich entscheidest brauchst aber auch keine Quest machen einfach nach Winterquell und dir da eine Waffenspezi aussuchen die dir gefällt

wo genau kann ich das lernen? ich will schwertschmied werden, hab skill 330. bin in der ewigen warte und weiss nicht weiter. bei wem kann ich die spezi raussuchen?


----------



## Thorward (10. Mai 2007)

ok hab´s gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drizzilein (11. Mai 2007)

@schmiggy

einfach von nem hex oder von nem magier nen transport nach Shattrath organisieren, und dort
beim jeweiligen Lehrer weiterbilden lassen.

hab bis 50ig warten müssen, wegen den billigen rezepte der Thoriumbruderschaft zum leveln, aber
bereits mit 50ig ist das erlernen der stufen 300-375 möglich. weiss leider nicht ab wann genau, da 
ich vorher nicht das level hatte.

mfg


----------



## vanHaven (11. Mai 2007)

Drizzilein schrieb:


> @schmiggy
> 
> einfach von nem hex oder von nem magier nen transport nach Shattrath organisieren, und dort
> beim jeweiligen Lehrer weiterbilden lassen.
> ...



Hey Jungs,

um sich auf Schwert, Axt oder Hammer zu spezialisieren benötigt man doch keine LevelStufe, ab Skill 330 geht dies in Winterquell, in einem großen Gebäude, in der Mitte von der ewigen warte nach Links ...

Den skill ab 300 kann man bspw. in den ehrenfesten lernen in der Scherbenwelt, Schmied als auch Bergbau (ab 280 glaube ich) ..

Kann man sich wunderbar vom Hexer aus der Gilde hinporten lassen.
HF GL


----------



## KlausIV (16. Juni 2007)

vanHaven schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> um sich auf Schwert, Axt oder Hammer zu spezialisieren benötigt man doch keine LevelStufe, ab Skill 330 geht dies in Winterquell, in einem großen Gebäude, in der Mitte von der ewigen warte nach Links ...
> 
> ...



man braucht aber nen mindestlvl um von 300 auf 375 max schmieden lernen zu koennen...


----------



## Logeras (17. Juni 2007)

vanHaven schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> um sich auf Schwert, Axt oder Hammer zu spezialisieren benötigt man doch keine LevelStufe, ab Skill 330 geht dies in Winterquell, in einem großen Gebäude, in der Mitte von der ewigen warte nach Links ...
> 
> ...



Man braucht aber keinen Schmiedskill von 330 um eine Spezialisierung zu lernen , das geht auch schon früher. Noch vor Schmiedeskill 300 kann man das lernen.
Hab Skill 296 und bin Axtschmied. Als ich es gelernt habe hatte ich mal gerade einen Skill von 275.


----------



## DingoBingo (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich in Winterquell zum Axschmiedefachmann "ausbilden" lassen. Habe ich das nun korrekt verstanden, das man dann mit LVL58 beim gleichen NPC auch den Meister bekommt ? Oder gibt es da noch andere Abhängigkeiten, wie z.b. den Schmiedeskill ?


----------



## Nanimo (22. Juli 2007)

Ab Level 55 kann man alle Sachen bis 375 in der Ehrenfeste lernen wen man denn schon den Skill auf 275 hat.


----------

